# Wow



## chemist (May 17, 2006)

After reading PScarb's thread on igf injections EOD i decided to give it a go.I usually use 100mcg a day so instead missed friday's jab and did 200mcg today before training. The pump was unbeliveable and my bi's and shoulders blew up like a ballon. I wish i tried it earlier i've only got a few day's left.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rarely give bad advice mate....


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i start a new course tomorrow and i have igf to use alongside my gear, ive never used igf and was thinking about 40 - 50mcgs ed, if i was gonna opt for 80 - 100mcgs eod would i be able to split the dose into half a.m and half p.m, id feel funny shooting 100mcgs at once on my first time using, but hey thats me at the best of times.

Im already sweating some of my gear on this one as ive never used 1 or 2 of the products on this one, i know i,ll be fine, but i always er on the side of caution.


----------



## chemist (May 17, 2006)

Take it in one injection(i do 2 at the same time bi-lateraly)but just start of on say 40mcg and build it up to 100mcg if you feel ok,which i'm sure you will.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do my shot either PWO or Pre WO in one shot but i would recommend John that you do 50 am then 50 PWO....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

does there need to be any change in carb intake paul with the 200 mcg's?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would not know mate as i won't go as high as 200mcg's when i inject eod i keep the same dose (100mcg's) i don't double my dose...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

we all wanna get big and look good but at what cost ?

I think were still seeing a lot of the " more is better mentality ", it may look and feel better but there is still limited info on some of the products going around, or what we are seeing is a new paper every week on what dosing and usage brings the best results, ie ed, eod , e3d , with gear , without gear, with slin, without slin, with gh, without gh etc....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

> i would not know mate as i won't go as high as 200mcg's when i inject eod i keep the same dose (100mcg's) i don't double my dose...


sorry mate i thought thats what you did!

so your only on 100mcg eod?

does this meen you only train eod? or do you take it when your not training?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No i train Mon-Tue-Thur-Fri but after reading an article on how desensitized your IGF-1 receptors can get with ed use.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/15816-research-lr3-igf-1-better-taken-e3-4d.html

i have tried ED and every training day use of IGF with good results but you cannot say if one way is better over another if you don't try all the ways...

so as of yesterday i am using 100mcg's eod to see what the results will be...but 200mcg's in my opinion is too much


----------



## chemist (May 17, 2006)

I was doing it on the same basis of GH where by it's used EOD and the dosage is doubled. 200mcg is a large dose and in no way am i recomending people try it,but that was the first time i REALLY felt it working.Thats not to say i've not been getting results as my overal shape has begun to change. I understand what your saying john about the more is better mentality but as with GH in the early years a certain dose has to be reached to actually achive any benefit.

100mg of test a week is not going to make any difference for example and the same is true for GH/igf.We've had 40 years of experimenting with test/aas to see what works best, we're still in the early years of igf and i'm prepered to experiment to see what works best for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

At the end of the day it is like what i have said you really don't know what will happen until you try it yourself let us know your results mate..


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

im looking forward to it, after our conversation, thanks again paul.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

can igf1 long3 be used on its own as i dont want to use steriods hgh


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah it can mate apparetly the results are much bette rwith test but i find it ok on its own


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigsteve said:


> can igf1 long3 be used on its own as i dont want to use steriods hgh


i think you will be dissapointed though why do you want to use a substance like IGF-1LR3 but not AAS or GH??


----------

